# (2007) Laika 3002 on Iveco 35c18



## MrRob (Aug 10, 2010)

here are some pics of our Laika

Laika 3002 / Iveco 35c18 - a set on Flickr

its our third Laika and about our 12th motorhome in 20+ years ...

Perhaps not your usual Wild Camp-er But I love driving at night ... camp sites dont often like you pitching up at 0400hrs  

We've done 50K miles in 3 years in this one and covered from Sweden to Southern Spain ... often with a 2 tone box trailer full of musical equipment and a van full of fiends in "Rock Bands"!!


----------



## maingate (Aug 10, 2010)

If anyone needs any Laika Greyhound decals, I have some spare.

Just don`t ask if they are genuine.


----------



## MrRob (Aug 10, 2010)

*Quality ...*

In 8 years of Laika ownership we have only had 3 faults on the coach side. A cassette bind spring clamp let go last month, the split pin in the electric step mechanism being forced as it was stepped on before it was all the way down and the central locking in the back door is temperamental. (touch wood)

we have only added two extra batteries to the "standard + Pack" spec. The bathroom fan is so strong and insolation so good that we can sleep to 11am even in 30˚c heat 

Iveco has been a revelation after Fiat and VW vans and their service agents. The only fault in current van had been drivers door electric window mechanism failure. More impressive still is the service their service agents give ... on our older 2001 35c13 the high pressure diesel pump failed on route to a ferry ... it was diagnosed and replaced before 0900hrs and the only delay was the wait for  their credit card machine to come on line. 

Internal furniture has got less "solid" since Hymer took over the rains ... the old van looked like new at 8 years old and 50K miles ... though the new one is much better than I was expecting it to be given that its chip board and foil rather than the solid wood and ply of old ... progress eh?


----------



## MrRob (Aug 10, 2010)

maingate said:


> If anyone needs any Laika Greyhound decals, I have some spare.
> 
> Just don`t ask if they are genuine.



are they "Pedigree" ?


----------

